# You know you have a problem..



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

When you realize you have 13 collars and only 1 dog!!:tape:

I openly admit myself to collarholics anonymous. 










I guess that bright side is that I never paid a full retail price for any of them, most were $4-7 on average.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Thirteen is an unlucky number. i think you need another one


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I personally blame you for getting me hooked. Then I had to go and buy some 2 hounds design's collars and there not cheap. I so love them though.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan and Uno have the same red collar! :biggrin1:
What a nice collection!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Thirteen is an unlucky number. i think you need another one


yes, but I might have to get rid of 10 first 

I have this compulsive need to buy pet stuff sometimes, it makes me super happy to see my pets enjoy them (well in case of collars, I just love how cute he looks in them).


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a nice collection! Quinn has 10 and I already have his next one planned out.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't have the urge to collect collars. My dogs wear the same collar until it gets too ratty looking and then I replace it. I tend to go overboard on treats.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> I have this compulsive need to buy pet stuff sometimes, it makes me super happy to see my pets enjoy them (well in case of collars, I just love how cute he looks in them).


I have this problem too! I have TWO boxers. 

at Current- 25+ collars (leather, plastic buckle, metal buckle, snap type, belt type, nylon, soy) 4 6ft leather leads, 3 6ft nylon leads, 6 4ft nylon leads, 3 25' extension leads, 2 1ft leather lead. 13 chain colars, two prongs (that I dont use) the list goes on and on. And I STILL impulsivly buy new collars and leads all the time!

Today i convinced my boyfriend I needed a Rapidbath system because it was on sale :/ And never go to the store with out looking in the pet isles. 

We need to make a support group!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

hi, i'm doggiedad and i'm a treataholic. on
top of the refrigerator there's 12 bags of treats.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> hi, i'm doggiedad and i'm a treataholic. on
> top of the refrigerator there's 12 bags of treats.


Ahh, yes, guilty of that one as well. I've had friends tell me that when they die, they want to come back as my dog. I dont blame them


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It won't be long before I have that many collars too... :shocked:


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes you definitely need another one to get off that 13 number!!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi *waves* My name is Brittany and I am a collar-a-holic.

I have one little 16lb dog and you wouldn't believe the crap that he has. More stuff than I do LOL. Ok, maybe not quite, but seriously... it's insane. Oh well. I know people who spend their money on a lot worse.

I love browsing through collars for him. I used to always just buy cheapo collars until I discovered quality ones and now my wallet really hates me because I've now purchased 3 collars over the course of a year in a half for $35-$45 a piece.

I would post pics but it's such a pain in the butt to on this website now? I always try to post photobucket links and it always says file too large.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It gets really bad when you start making your own...I go out of my way to make trips to the fabric store, I pick up stuff at thrift stores that would make pretty collars. 

Although they are cheaper...


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Am I the only collar snob here? I hate getting store bought collars now. Quinn has one and it is only because I haven't found anyone who makes that particular style.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I never buy pet store collars but I go to Winners/Homesense (tjmaxx kind of store) and they have AWESOME leather/studded/jewel collars! I never buy online because Tess has a weird shaped neck.. I've gotten some leather collars that are like $100 online for $5 there. I only ever get leather for the most part now.. they last longer.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I never buy pet store collars but I go to Winners/Homesense (tjmaxx kind of store) and they have AWESOME leather/studded/jewel collars! I never buy online because
> Tess has a weird shaped neck.. I've gotten some leather collars that are like $100 online for $5 there. I only ever get leather for the most part now.. they last longer.


I found some nice collars at tjmaxx, ross and tuesday morning for less then $7 that have nice ribbon designs that would otherwise cost $20 at petsmart. The top one (blue with yellow star), I bought with a leash, new on ebay for $6 for both with shipping included. I think the most I've spend was that leather collar with rivets since it was custom made by someone locally, but even that was $25.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I got some awesome fabric at a couple thrift stores yesterday. 

One with fish on it to make one for my friends dog. 

Another handmade tiedye. It's PURPLE and green. I don't even like purple and have boy dogs. What am I going to do with freakin purple and green tiedye? It's purdy though


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> Am I the only collar snob here? I hate getting store bought collars now. Quinn has one and it is only because I haven't found anyone who makes that particular style.


Sometimes i think I'm the only one here who is NOT a collar snob! Poor Rebel, he has the cheapos from PetSmart. I do try to wash them now and then


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I would post pics but it's such a pain in the butt to on this website now? I always try to post photobucket links and it always says file too large.


In the screen 'insert image from URL', paste your direct link and untick the box underneath that says 'Retrieve remote file and reference locally'.
That should fix the problem....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm always buying Mol new collars, but I'm a weirdo, for some reason I have an aversion of using old collars again, so each time I get a new one, the old one go to the local animal shelter. 
I've got the one's Lauren made Mol for Xmas though, they are her special going out collars, so they are staying nice and new and good looking!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> hi, i'm doggiedad and i'm a treataholic. on
> top of the refrigerator there's 12 bags of treats.


LOL! hi, I'm Jenny and I'm a leashaholic. I love leashes for some strange reason. All of mine are leash/collar combos with the little leather stopper to keep them from getting too loose.


----------

